
Why do we need Flask, Celery, and Redis? - feross
https://ljvmiranda921.github.io/notebook/2019/11/08/flask-redis-celery-mcdo/
======
ljvmiranda
Author here! I had fun writing this blog post and describing this architecture
in the context of Mcdonalds!

Hope everyone enjoys reading through it too!

